
Apple extends the Apple Watch experience to the entire family - theBashShell
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-extends-the-apple-watch-experience-to-the-entire-family/
======
moogleii
I was hoping for completely independent Watch setup, but this is an
interesting compromise. Lets parents that are wary of getting full blown
smartphones for their children, but still lets them be connected.

~~~
macintux
I have to imagine it’ll be a few years before it goes fully independent. I can
only imagine how painful it would be, for example, to enter complex WiFi
passwords.

